# Modifier 24 vs Modifier 79



## MelDS (Aug 24, 2014)

A patient had a triple CABG and 3 days after the procedure, the same Dr. sees the patient and documents postoperative anemia.  The patient has transfusions.  Modifier 24 is unrelated E/M service by same Dr. during a postop period.  Modifier 79 is unrelated procedure or service by the same Dr. during the postop period.  I am leaning toward modifier 79 but I am confused.  Help please.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2014)

Then 24 is for E&M codes only and the 79 is for procedures only.  You could not charge the E&M if this is a post op complication,  the transfusion may or may not be reimbursed it will depend on the payer.


----------



## MelDS (Aug 24, 2014)

mitchellde said:


> Then 24 is for E&M codes only and the 79 is for procedures only.  You could not charge the E&M if this is a post op complication,  the transfusion may or may not be reimbursed it will depend on the payer.



So it is the -79 since this is a procedure?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2014)

That is correct


----------



## MelDS (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

